# And the winners are..........



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Used random.org web site to pick winners from list of "like" posters.
Soulfire171 and NicolasB please e mail me your addresses on [email protected] and we will post your new Habistat Digital Dimming Thermostats out to you.
Well done and thank you to all who took time to enter!
Best regards
Pete


----------



## Soulfire171 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG!!! squeeeeee lol wow i never win anything  thank you so much  will email my address to you now


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

god damnit lol


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Jonny!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

~replaces all stats with Microclimate and walks off grumbling~


For sale:
All my habitat stuff


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Meko!
Hopefully your selling all your Habitat furniture and not your Habistat equipment!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

see, i'm so upset i forgot how to speel


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Meko said:


> ~replaces all stats with Microclimate and walks off grumbling~
> 
> 
> For sale:
> All my habitat stuff


snap, except im selling all my habistat stuff instead.

don't like them anymore. they're fugly. -falls out with habistat-


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not giving it to a rescue centre now then :whistling2:



they smell like cheese too


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Love cheese me.....


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

Meko said:


> not giving it to a rescue centre now then :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> they smell like cheese too


no, they don't deserve shoddy equipment 

mine smells like bacon :/


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if it smells like bacon i'll have it!! mmmmmmmmm bacon


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

To the winners let me know if you want to sell, you dont want rubbish like these cuttering up your homes.:whistling2:
I give you good price yes.


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

peterf said:


> Used random.org web site to pick winners from list of "like" posters.
> Soulfire171 and NicolasB please e mail me your addresses on [email protected] and we will post your new Habistat Digital Dimming Thermostats out to you.
> Well done and thank you to all who took time to enter!
> Best regards
> Pete


I have NEVER won anything in my life!!! WOO HOO!!!!!

As you may know, I took in Rusty The Red Rescue Iguana and this is going straight to her viv!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

NicolasB said:


> I have NEVER won anything in my life!!! WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> As you may know, I took in Rusty The Red Rescue Iguana and this is going straight to her viv!!!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!


well done.:2thumb:


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

waynestine said:


> well done.:2thumb:


Thank you :blush:

Still in shock here!


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

NicolasB said:


> Thank you :blush:
> Still in shock here!


Great news and don't forget to let me have your address to send it to!


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

peterf said:


> Great news and don't forget to let me have your address to send it to!


Sent it the second I saw I had won! :whistling2:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Both addresses received and the thermostats will be posted out to you tomorrow!


----------



## Soulfire171 (Oct 13, 2009)

thank you  will tell my postman to keep an eye out for me x


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well winners you must have had your stats setup and running for at least a week now what's your verdict on them


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Donnie76 said:


> Well winners you must have had your stats setup and running for at least a week now what's your verdict on them


Believe it or not, work has had me so busy I havent even had a chance to hook it up yet! :bash::bash:

Will hopefully get some time this weekend and then let everyone know how it goes...


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

NicolasB said:


> Believe it or not, work has had me so busy I havent even had a chance to hook it up yet! :bash::bash:
> 
> Will hopefully get some time this weekend and then let everyone know how it goes...


If you don't have time you can always send it to me and I will test it out :whistling2:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

They are on sale this week so there should be plenty of people out there about to try them.
If you want to be one of the first they can be ordered here.
www.habistat.co.uk or from your local shop!


----------



## NicolasB (Jul 11, 2009)

Donnie76 said:


> If you don't have time you can always send it to me and I will test it out :whistling2:


:lol2: I dont think my Red Ig would be too impressed with that!

I think I am going to end up using it for the heating and lighting, keeping my humidifier on a seperate timer... My first impression when I opened it was that I wish it had 3 inputs rather than 2, but I guess thats just being greedy! :whistling2:


----------

